# Ringworm lessons learned



## M.C.A.

This was my first bout with "Ringworm" sure was a painful and long-lasting one. So I'd like to share lesson's learned and what works and doesn't work:

*WHAT WORKS*: 

1. Bleach mixed 1 part bleach to 2 parts water, apply 10-15 minutes before shower, price...well bleach is pretty darn cheap. (Came across this fix in several YouTube video's).

2. "Katialis" cream 40 grams, made in the Philippines price 44 peso's. They also sell a soap for about the same cost. Under indications and treatments, one of the many treatments listed is Ringworm. Sold at Mercury Drug, Mom & Pop spots carry but neither spot will recommend this for Ringworm, reason being they have those expensive creams they need to get off the shelves. (Wash your hands real good after applying this to sores or itchy area's, some burning).

3. Alcohol applied late at night for itching issues if needed.

4. Hard to get rid of bumps or real itchy area's apply Salicylic Acid liquid with a Q-tip, be careful only use on the bumps small spots, use sparingly it says this on the bottle, cost is about 40 peso's.

5. After showers dry off thoroughly with a fan, if you have itching spots on the head, blow dry your hair, you can apply with a Q-tip Katialis cream to trouble spots.

6. Wear loose fitting clothes and change them often. Stay out of the heat and relax, no matter what.

7. Expensive branded creams in tiny tubes work such as ketoconazole cream but you run out after two applications for small tubes (150 peso's 3 grams) and 4 larger tube (10 grams at 320 peso's). If you walk into Mercury drug and don't give them the actual branded name they'll ask you to get a prescription. The Katialis cream is 40 grams and once again the cost is 44 peso's and "Made in the Philippines".


*DOESN'T WORK*:

1. Creams that cost less than 150 peso's with Pakistani lettering on it and made by what appears to be real trademarked companies, without a doubt this is fake and sold all over the place the original creams 3 grams only! run 150 peso's on up, real costly and real ineffective and down right depressing, these creams do not work but pharmacies claim that they do. 

2. Rubbing on herbal type compounds such as Turmeric, Ringworm bush, Guava leaves.... "A total waste of time". Works better than the fake creams though.

3. Suntanning until you get a sunburn (lesson's learned there), this will inflame and make it spread like wildfire, avoid the sun. 

I spend allot of time in the yard planting tree's, bushes, flowers you name it, it's a serious hobby but helps keep the heat down the tree's provide the needed shading to keep down the heat and electrical bills.


----------



## lefties43332

mcalleyboy said:


> This was my first bout with "Ringworm" sure was a painful and long-lasting one. So I'd like to share lesson's learned and what works and doesn't work:
> 
> WHAT WORKS:
> 
> 1. Bleach mixed 1 part bleach to 2 parts water, apply 10-15 minutes before shower, price...well bleach is pretty darn cheap. (Came across this fix in several YouTube video's).
> 
> 2. "Katialis" cream 40 grams, made in the Philippines price 44 peso's. They also sell a soap for about the same cost. Under indications and treatments, one of the many treatments listed is Ringworm. Sold at Mercury Drug, Mom & Pop spots carry but neither spot will recommend this for Ringworm, reason being they have those expensive creams they need to get off the shelves. (Wash your hands real good after applying this to sores or itchy area's, some burning).
> 
> 3. Alcohol applied late at night for itching issues if needed.
> 
> 4. Hard to get rid of bumps or real itchy area's apply Salicylic Acid liquid with a Q-tip, be careful only use on the bumps small spots, use sparingly it says this on the bottle, cost is about 40 peso's.
> 
> 5. After showers dry off thoroughly with a fan, if you have itching spots on the head, blow dry your hair, you can apply with a Q-tip Katialis cream to trouble spots.
> 
> 6. Wear loose fitting clothes and change them often. Stay out of the heat and relax, no matter what.
> 
> 7. Expensive branded creams in tiny tubes work such as ketoconazole cream but you run out after two applications for small tubes (150 peso's 3 grams) and 4 larger tube (10 grams at 320 peso's). If you walk into Mercury drug and don't give them the actual branded name they'll ask you to get a prescription. The Katialis cream is 40 grams and once again the cost is 44 peso's and "Made in the Philippines".
> 
> DOESN'T WORK:
> 
> 1. Creams that cost less than 150 peso's with Pakistani lettering on it and made by what appears to be real trademarked companies, without a doubt this is fake and sold all over the place the original creams 3 grams only! run 150 peso's on up, real costly and real ineffective and down right depressing, these creams do not work but pharmacies claim that they do.
> 
> 2. Rubbing on herbal type compounds such as Turmeric, Ringworm bush, Guava leaves.... "A total waste of time". Works better than the fake creams though.
> 
> 3. Suntanning until you get a sunburn (lesson's learned there), this will inflame and make it spread like wildfire, avoid the sun.
> 
> I spend allot of time in the yard planting tree's, bushes, flowers you name it, it's a serious hobby but helps keep the heat down the tree's provide the needed shading to keep down the heat and electrical bills.


Dr recommended head and shoulders


----------



## Cebu Citizen

lefties43332 said:


> Dr recommended head and shoulders




I have heard the same thing...Head and Shoulders Shampoo is supposed to work great according to doctor recommendations. I heard this back in the States...

Sorry to hear about your bout with Ringworm. I hope it is completely gone now and you are back enjoying your gardening activities!


----------



## M.C.A.

*Ringworm*



Cebu Citizen said:


> I have heard the same thing...Head and Shoulders Shampoo is supposed to work great according to doctor recommendations. I heard this back in the States...
> 
> Sorry to hear about your bout with Ringworm. I hope it is completely gone now and you are back enjoying your gardening activities!


Thank you Cebu Citizen, I only have two small spots on my scalp, not sure if that is ringworm, I don't have any dandruff but the Katialis cream is effective it targets itching in general.

I'm okay now, moving around and got some much needed help online but it sure took me a very long time to figure out what works and it turned out to be something locally manufactured, these fancy shampoo's, expensive creams in small tubes... well they don't work.


----------



## lefties43332

mcalleyboy said:


> Thank you Cebu Citizen, I only have two small spots on my scalp, not sure if that is ringworm, I don't have any dandruff but the Katialis cream is effective it targets itching in general.
> 
> I'm okay now, moving around and got some much needed help online but it sure took me a very long time to figure out what works and it turned out to be something locally manufactured, these fancy shampoo's, expensive creams in small tubes... well they don't work.


Head and shoulders does work. Wife used it in Leyte after yolanda


----------



## Shakila abdalla

Where can I buy the cream


----------



## Zep

Athletes foot cream works for me no matter where it is on the body. I think like anything you need to diagnose the issue quickly and get the correct meds on it. 

MCA - You must have a big area to cover if you are going thru multiple tubes of cream. You don't need to lay it on thick just a dab on your finger will cover a 2 inch sq area.


----------



## M.C.A.

Shakila abdalla said:


> Where can I buy the cream


Hi Shakila and welcome to the forum. The cream that I'm talking about is called "Katialis cream" But only sold locally, if you have an Asian store abroad you might be able to find it there it's for itching and many other skin problems but I found another manufacture that sells the same type of cream also manufactured by Bioderm it's an ointment in a tube. 

You can purchase this at nearly any Mom & Pop Pharmacy in the Philippines or Mercury Drug or online. 

This is sort of an old thread and I've found that drying my hair "blow dryer" or fan is very effective after showering and one of the main reasons I was itching the hair wasn't dried fast enough or remaining moist to long.


----------



## M.C.A.

Zep said:


> Athletes foot cream works for me no matter where it is on the body. I think like anything you need to diagnose the issue quickly and get the correct meds on it.
> 
> MCA - You must have a big area to cover if you are going thru multiple tubes of cream. You don't need to lay it on thick just a dab on your finger will cover a 2 inch sq area.


Thank you Zep... I had several issues going on, I work in the backyard and was wearing heavier clothing and underwear, I had to ditch heavy bikini style underwear and go with a local lighter brief (real cheap) and then I had to dry my hair after showering, plus more showers when working outside.

This itching was all new to me when I first got here and so I started out buying the expensive creams and they didn't work well and the Pharmacies don't want to promote the lower cost creams either


----------



## 2534h4n3y

M.C.A. said:


> Thank you Zep... I had several issues going on, I work in the backyard and was wearing heavier clothing and underwear, I had to ditch heavy bikini style underwear and go with a local lighter brief (real cheap) and then I had to dry my hair after showering, plus more showers when working outside.
> 
> This itching was all new to me when I first got here and so I started out buying the expensive creams and they didn't work well and the Pharmacies don't want to promote the lower cost creams either



Hi, after searching through the internet on what could help me treat my condition (I'm not sure if its ringworm or nummular eczema) for several weeks now I've finally found this post. I'm so stressed about this since I'm not sure if I have ringworm or nummular eczema because their appearance is the same though the treatment is different. I have tried expensive creams like steroid creams (when I first thought I had nummular eczema) but it seems that its not responding to the treatment, no changes at all after almost 1 week of using then I thought maybe its ringworm so I used athlete's foot cream and for few days the itching stops for a while then another few days I get this rash like spots, in short my condition keeps getting worst. I'm not sure if it's an allergic reaction or did I used too much of it? Anyway, I stopped using any of those creams because I think it doesn't work well on me. As of now it doesn't itch that much and its starting to "heal" naturally but I wanted to get rid of these spots. Anyway, I hope this product "Katialis" would work, I also read that it can treat ringworm and eczema. Thanks!


----------



## M.C.A.

2534h4n3y said:


> Hi, after searching through the internet on what could help me treat my condition (I'm not sure if its ringworm or nummular eczema) for several weeks now I've finally found this post. I'm so stressed about this since I'm not sure if I have ringworm or nummular eczema because their appearance is the same though the treatment is different. I have tried expensive creams like steroid creams (when I first thought I had nummular eczema) but it seems that its not responding to the treatment, no changes at all after almost 1 week of using then I thought maybe its ringworm so I used athlete's foot cream and for few days the itching stops for a while then another few days I get this rash like spots, in short my condition keeps getting worst. I'm not sure if it's an allergic reaction or did I used too much of it? Anyway, I stopped using any of those creams because I think it doesn't work well on me. As of now it doesn't itch that much and its starting to "heal" naturally but I wanted to get rid of these spots. Anyway, I hope this product "Katialis" would work, I also read that it can treat ringworm and eczema. Thanks!


Welcome to the forum 2534h4n3y, These spots are what cause the itching and late at night when they flare up and itch badly that's when you spread it by tearing into these red spots....so with the spots I use something more powerful called *"Salicylic acid "* you can find that at the Pharmacies, some might be out of stock or never seem to carry but you'll find it, I use a Q-tip and saturate on the red spotted area's only and if I can't reach the area I'll use my finger tips it's real effective (wash your hands after) and do this after your shower and right before bedtime, you actually need to shower more often at least twice a day, once in the morning and sometime during the day, don't wear the same clothing again.

Even if it's Ring Worm the Salicylic Acid will work well just apply to the circle of bumps, you'll feel the relief instantly an it will go away.

The Katialis cream is useful when it first starts you feel the itching and so now I use Katalis at first onset and then right after I'll apply body cream. If you want to buy a cream for Ring Worm it's called "Permethrin" Kwell it comes small bottles for around 200 pesos I have my bottle here and it also says it's a Scabiside Lotion.

Another note I'd like to add; since it's so hot and humid here I figured I wouldn't' need to use body lotion after showering but I was wrong the skin still becomes dry in this environment and that's the problem so use body lotion daily, and if itching on the scalp use a conditioner and work it into your scalp if need be.

I'm not a Doctor so this is just my own personal experience and I feel that the Doctors have some sort of deal with these Pharmacies and they love to sell you expensive creams for yes eczema and really its due to the itching and the Pharmacies will claim it works WELL... I'll bet it does! they have to sell and get rid of it and they always hide the Katialis cream, Salicylic Acid and the Doctors never tell you to use lotion on your body to fend off dry skin.

So you'll need: *"Salicylic acid " -50 pesos, Katialis Cream - 55 pesos and body lotion 200 pesos.*


----------

